# screen printing beanies



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

I am looking for any useful information on screen printing on beanies. I am sure we can do it, but I am just looking for some useful tips. Should we use a lower mesh count to get a heavy deposit or would a higher mesh count be better. Any useful tips or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Are you talking about and acrylic winter beanies? You wouldn't usualy screen print those..


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I know. However I have a customer that wants them screened. I hadn't seen one screen printed before. Yet I am quite sure it an be done. He emailed me a picture. I will try and post it. Maybe this will help. Actually here is the link.
http://www.wearavast.com/beenie.jpg


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, as I have never screen printed beanies im not sure..But if its any thing like printing a shirt..the loser the the weave the more times it should be hit with ink..and vice versa


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Chris, the best way to do beanies is Heat Transfer there hard to load and hold so its a good print. John


----------



## organica (Oct 25, 2007)

*We Just did a big order of beanies. Yes you can screen them. Do a search (google) for printop expansol 200. We use their inks a lot for speciality printing on lycras and sweater knits. Its not cheap but its worth its weight in gold. 
*

*good luck 
*


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i used to print allot of acrylic beanies, mostly 1 color prints (the multi color jobs ive done on beanies, the colors did not touch). The trick was adding a small amount of puff additive to my inks.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

What about screen mesh. Should I use the same as if I were printing the design on t's?
Anything else I should know before starting?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

You do not want to use too high of a mesh count, i often used 200 as my highest mesh count for detailed jobs but 150 was the most common screen used.

You will want your ink to be fairly thick (don't reduce) so printing on a 280 or higher would be more difficult to print.


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I will be running some test prints.


----------



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

I'm also doing some all over print acrylic beanies... 1 color of coarse, i don't see it being a huge problem but i will share my results as well,


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Great. Let us know how it comes out.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Did anyone use waterbase opaque inks on acrylic beanies? How did your prints come out?


----------



## Free Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Im gonna try to print some beanies today too. First guess is to build special fit platten, and maybe use some sweatshirt adhesive.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Well has anyone had any success printing on Beanies.I have obtained some samples at roughly a dollar a throw they are (According to the label)100% Acrylic they are made by Quinnus and are very very tightly woven could anyone tell me wether to use Inkjet or sublimation and please give me some Indication of Temperature and pressing time........


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone in the UK or Europe can get these from Beechfield...not available in the US I'm afraid..
B445 Printers Beanie | Beechfield


----------



## Dkenzie1 (Sep 22, 2011)

high density ink might help.


----------

